# Modificar voltaje de salida de una fuente conmutada de laptop



## meistersfu (Jun 13, 2011)

Buenas a todos, bueno les presento mi inquietud, resulta que se quemo el cargador de mi notebook, pero tengo otro, el problema es que tiene mas voltaje en su salida, mi notebook necesita 18.5v y 3.5A, el cargador que poseo me entrega 22v y 3.42A.

     Entonses mi duda es, si puedo construir un pequeño circuito a la salida del cargador para que me baje la tencion a los 18.5v que necesito ademas de soportar los 3.5A que me pide el notebook. De ser posible me podrian orientar en como construirlo.

    De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola !

Una solución válida es colocar diodos en serie para bajar la tensión (sin perder corriente).
Cada diodo conduciendo tiene una caída de tensión de entre 0,5 a 0,7 Vcc. Como necesitas bajar de 22 a 18,5 Vcc, con 6 diodos tendrás de sobra. Todo depende de los diodos.

La otra solución que conozco, es que construyas con convertidor continua continua reductor (tipo Buck). Con esto lograrás bajar tu tensión y además aumentar levemente la corriente.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 22, 2011)

y haciendo una fuente con el lm723???


----------



## rodri_go100 (Jun 23, 2011)

Desmonta la fuente y busca cerca de la salida el circuito de realimentación y regulación de la tensión de salida, estará compuesto por un regulador shunt (Forma de transistor pequeño) con tres patas busca el data sheet de este, y verás como con cambiar una resistencia puedes tener la tensión que desees a la salida. (dentro de un rango claro está)


----------



## Vitruvio (Jun 23, 2011)

¿La fuente es PWM? ¿Que controlador tiene? ...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Esas fuentees no llevan regulador shunt, son conmutadas, las reparo a diario y muchas estan basadas en un regulador conocido habria que modificar el divisor de tensión para que entregue menos

Si podes habrirla y poner una foto para indicarte, si es posible  o no hacer lo que te digo


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 28, 2011)

meistersfu dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todos, bueno les presento mi inquietud, resulta que se quemo el cargador de mi notebook, pero tengo otro, el problema es que tiene mas voltaje en su salida, mi notebook necesita 18.5v y 3.5A, el cargador que poseo me entrega 22v y 3.42A.
> 
> Entonses mi duda es, si puedo construir un pequeño circuito a la salida del cargador para que me baje la tencion a los 18.5v que necesito ademas de soportar los 3.5A que me pide el notebook. De ser posible me podrian orientar en como construirlo.
> 
> De antemano, muchas gracias.


me parece raro que al cargador que tener diga que solo entrega 3.42A,es un numero raro



			
				metalmetropolis dijo:
			
		

> Hola !
> 
> Una solución válida es colocar diodos en serie para bajar la tensión (sin perder corriente).
> Cada diodo conduciendo tiene una caída de tensión de entre 0,5 a 0,7 Vcc. Como necesitas bajar de 22 a 18,5 Vcc, con 6 diodos tendrás de sobra. Todo depende de los diodos.
> ...


¿Es posible aumentar la corriente con el buck si la fuente te entrega 3.42A reales?
Sacando cuentas vos tenes esto:
22V x 3.42A=75.24W
18.5V x 3.5A=64.75W
Con menos voltaje te alcanza.........


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 29, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> y haciendo una fuente con el lm723???



fijate estas fuentes y decidi por alguna si te gustan


----------



## meistersfu (Jul 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, pero en definitiva me quede con la opcion de los diodos en serie, me parecio mas simple y cumple con el objetivo.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2011)

meistersfu dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, pero en definitiva me quede con la opcion de los diodos en serie, me parecio mas simple y cumple con el objetivo.



your welcome "colega"


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad del Foro y no sé si realizo la pregunta en el lugar adecuado.

La presente es para consultar lo siguiente:

Me regalaron un amplificador de 20W, que tiene dos TDA2002, el amplificador me dijeron que lo puedo alimentar con un voltaje de 12V a 18V con 3A en adelante, lo que quiero es si hay alguna forma de aprovechar un cargador de un PC portátil que entrega 19V y 4.7A y poder bajar ese voltaje a un rango entre 15V o 17V  y 3A para poder funcionar el amplificador, que sugerencias me pueden regalar para poder bajar ese voltaje y crear el circuito, agradezco los comentarios.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2013)

! Hola Pispis22 saludos cordiales !, generalmiente los cargadores de PC portatil hacen uso de un CI tipo TL431L , que es un diodo zener programable y ese tipo es lo responsable por la regulaciõn de la tensiõn de salida de la fuente . Asi ustedes tiene que con mui paciencia analizar el circuito de salida y identificar el divisor resistivo que estas conectado entre la salida y el pino de control del TL431L .Para se bajar la tensiõn de salida tiene dos modos : 01) diminua gradativamiente el valor del resistor que conecta la salida de la fuente a el control del TL431L hasta obter la tensiõn deseada  . 02) aumente gradativamiente el valor del resistor que conecta el pino de control del TL431L a la tierra o negativo hasta obter la tensiõn deseada.  
! Buena suerte amigo con tu desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 16, 2013)

Muchas Gracias Compañero, voy a revisar y si alguna duda te comento.


----------



## tiago (Jun 16, 2013)

pispis22 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias Compañero, voy a revisar y si alguna duda te comento.



Ten mucho cuidado con este tipo de prácticas, hay valores de voltaje que pueden producirte descargas muy peligrosas. Al modificar el circuito estáte muy seguro de lo que haces.

Si te procuras una fuente de PC, lo mas vieja posible, te va a ir muy bien para modificarla para éste fin.
Te aconsejo que leas *éste post*

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2013)

De plenissimo acuerdo con Tiago circuitos que son conectados directamiente a la red son peligrosos y merecen un trabalho con mucha atenciõn. Una dica para desahollos con fuentes comutadas es conectar en série con la entrada del fuente  una lampara incandecente de unos 60 Wattios y tensiõn igual a de la red local, asi qualquer peña en la fuente comutada lo maximo que se passa es la lampara acendiendo reportando un problema y no danamos nadie en la fuente comutada ( sin los fantasticos y medonhos efectos pirotecnicos jajajajajajajaj). 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 16, 2013)

Gracias por las recomendaciones, en realidad voy mirar mejor como puedo poner a funcionar el amplificador.



			
				tiago dijo:
			
		

> Ten mucho cuidado con este tipo de prácticas, hay valores de voltaje que pueden producirte descargas muy peligrosas. Al modificar el circuito estáte muy seguro de lo que haces.
> 
> Si te procuras una fuente de PC, lo mas vieja posible, te va a ir muy bien para modificarla para éste fin.
> Te aconsejo que leas *éste post*
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos y revisando el Post.


----------



## jbescalona (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola quisiera saber si es posible y como hago para modificar el voltaje de salida de una fuente conmutada de laptop con salida de 16v para llevarla a 20v, la marca de la fuente es IBM.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

De ser posible si lo es, en muchas fuentes conmutadas de PC tiene un circuito integrado que hace un PWM, ese circuito tiene un voltaje de referencia y solo hay que modificarlo.

ve si tu fuente tiene unos circuitos integrados y dinos cual son sus matriculas.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2014)

jbescalona dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber si es posible y como hago para modificar el voltaje de salida de una fuente conmutada de laptop con salida de 16v para llevarla a 20v, la marca de la fuente es IBM.



Envía el modelo de la fuente, el que está impreso en la etiqueta.

Es para tratar de ubicar su diagrama. Si no se logra, vas a tener que trazarlo a partir de la misma fuente. Luego de eso, diagrama en mano, se podrá tratar de modificarla sin mayores alteraciones.

Te aseguro que ayuda vas a tener.

Saludos:

Trata de tomar un  par de fotos del impreso. De desde arriba y desde abajo.
"Las imagenes deben ser de la mejor calidad que te sea posible. Activa el ingenio.


----------



## jbescalona (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola colega, el modelo es Lr54906, maraca IBM, no tengo cámara para hacerle unas fotos pero te mandare una imagen externa que tengo guardada.

Esta es la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Primero vas a tener que abrirlo , en general vienen pegados 

Aserrarlos donde están pegados . . .  , pasarles Dremel y disco de corte . . .


----------



## jbescalona (Jun 17, 2014)

Ya esta abierta!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Fijate si no tiene un optoacoplador entre la parte primaria y la secundaria ? (suelen ser de 4 o 6 patas)


----------



## jbescalona (Jun 17, 2014)

Si que lo tiene, es de 4 patas.



Este va conectado a una plaquita en posición vertical y aqui hay algunos componentes, entre ellos un integrado.


----------



## opamp (Jun 17, 2014)

Fijate de reducirle  el amperaje para mantener la potencia, la protección térmica  no siempre funciona rápidamente.
Altere unas de 19VDC/100W a 27.5VDC/5A, me devolvieron 1/2 lote quemado, fijate que no se sobrepasa la I , pero en potencia se "frien".
.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Fijate de reducirle  el amperaje para mantener la potencia, la protección térmica  no siempre funciona rápidamente.
> Altere unas de 19VDC/100W a 27.5VDC/5A, me devolvieron 1/2 lote quemado, fijate que no se sobrepasa la I , pero en potencia se "frien".
> .



En este sitio hay algo que te puede interesar.
De momento, no tengo más.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Repairing-a-IBM-Notebook-AC-Adaptor/

Baja el archivo de este link http://www.nxp.com/documents/user_manual/UM10391.pdf

Puede que no sea el mismo pero todos son muy similares. Es para que te sirva de guía. Específicamente para el tuyo no pude conseguir nada, así que deberás levantar el diagrama por ti mismo, especialmente la sección de salida que, en el diagrama sugerido implica los integrados U2 y U4.
Verifica si en el tuyo se corresponden. Si fuese así, indícame los valores de las resistencias relativas a las R37 y R38, del diagrama.


----------



## jbescalona (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola nuevamente, desmonte el circuito de control, este esta formado por varias resistencias, un integrado μ PC324, este es un LOW POWER QUAD OPERATIONAL AMPLIFIER y un zener parecido a un transistor pero solo tiene en como lectura 313 y 912. aqui le pongo una imagen para que tengan una idea, disculpen la calidad, bueno la mala calidad. 
Alguna idea??


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2014)

jbescalona dijo:


> Hola nuevamente, desmonte el circuito de control, este esta formado por varias resistencias, un integrado μ PC324, este es un LOW POWER QUAD OPERATIONAL AMPLIFIER y un zener parecido a un transistor pero solo tiene en como lectura 313 y 912. aqui le pongo una imagen para que tengan una idea, disculpen la calidad, bueno la mala calidad.
> Alguna idea??



1.- Trata de conseguir una cámara que permita macro fotografía. O alguien que te facilite una.

2.- A esa fotos les falta el componente básico de la fotografía. Precisamente "Foton" = LUZ.-

3.- Trabaja en el levantamiento del diagrama de la fuente. Generalmente no son muy complejas. De hecho, es lo que se ve en tus imágenes.

4.- ...

Quedamos en espera del diagrama.

Saludos:

P.D.: Revisa los posts anteriores. Hay datos que parece no has leido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Te subo tres diagramas de cargadores , ya que ustades hay páginas que no pueden ver .

Aqui deberías modificar R37 para hacer variar la tensión del TL431.





En éste segundo diagrama deberías modificar la relación R22 / R23 , que es la que establece la tensión.
Aumentar algo R20 para no cocinar los operacionales y el led
Aumentar R31 para no exceder potencia.
Y quizás haya que tocar R27 , que parece ser la protección de sobretensión 



El tercero parecería ser el tuyo  . . .



Saludos !


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tercero parecería ser el tuyo  . . .
> 
> Saludos !



Podría ser, ciertamente. O podrá seguirte de guía para compararlo con el tuyo y cambiar los valores y nomenclaturas en consecuencia.

BUena esa DosMetros...    

Ver el archivo adjunto 112323

En cuyo caso parece que se deberían ajustar las Rs del TL431 (R27, R28).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

OA 1 y OA2 es un comparador de ventana 
OA3 todavía no vi bien que hace 
OA4 es el limitador de corriente.

Con los TL431 hay que estar avispado porque a veces los utilizan como zeners programables y a veces casi como comparadores , o sea que unos pocos milivolts los disparan.

Creo que esa es la diferencia entre el primero y los dos últimos diagramas. En el primero regula tensión y el los últimos creo es protección por sobrevoltaje


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> OA 1 y OA2 es un comparador de ventana
> OA3 todavía no vi bien que hace
> OA4 es el limitador de corriente.
> 
> ...



Revisando vi que el TL431 es para estabilizar la tensión del OP-AMP. Está como regulador shunt para VO = 1 + (R1 / R2) x Vref.
VO = 1 + (R27 / R28) x Vref
VO = 1+(7500 / 3300 ) x 2,495 = 6,67 V

Si le sirve habrá que recalcular las Rs del comparador de ventana.

OA-3 parece timer.


----------



## XxPitufoxX (Ago 25, 2015)

Saludos usuarios de Foros de Electronica, tengo pensado comprar un amplificador clase D con TPA3116, éste se alimenta con 18-24VDC y dicen que de 2-3Amperios, no se como funcionan bien estos amplificadores, el que escogi es de 200W, 50w x2 100w x1 y tengo un cargador de laptop que da 19.5 a 4A, esto da 78-80W de potencia. 

En fin, he buscado como cambiar el voltage de estas fuentes conmutadas y entendí mas o menos su funcionamiento, usan el TL431 que maneja un optoacoplador que se encarga de decir a la parte primaria si sube o baja el voltaje que manda al chopper, y para modificar la respuesta del TL431 hay que cambiar unas resistencias.

Queria pedir si saben como subir de 19.5 a 21 o 22V modificando a que valor y cual resistencia en este circuito, adjunto la foto del cargador en la parte de abajo, o si alguien conoce el amplificador y saber si con 19.5V está bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2015)

Si a tu amplificador que entrega 100W, le agregas las pérdidas por rendimiento, digamos unos 15W serían unos *115W*.

Si tu fuente llega a entregar *78W*, ¿ De donde piensas conseguir los *37W* que te faltan. ?


----------



## XxPitufoxX (Ago 25, 2015)

No es de 100W, es de 200 :/ Dos salidas de 50W para L y R y una mono de 100W para el subwoofer. El TPA3116 dice que tiene eficiencia del 90-95% energetico segun he leido, no disipa casi calor y los amplificadores de clase AB, parte de la corriente de la fuente se disipa en calor y la otra en la amplificacion, y he visto que recomiendan fuentes de hasta 24V y varias paginas web que dicen que consumen entre 2 y 4 amperios. 

Ya leí que el amplificador funciona bien hasta con 12V de una bateria de moto, y que usan estos power supply de laptop para alimentarlo y que funcionan. 

He probado la intensidad del cargador y colocando de carga un chopper suelto, y el tester marca 5A, queria subir 2 voltios a la salida para sacar el maximo provecho al amplificador, ya se que no van a ser los 200W completos pero algo se podra sacar, tengo 4 satelites de un teatro en casa cada uno de 30W y pensaba usar dos en serie para cada salida, y el subwoofer es de 60W.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 25, 2015)

A ver...

Si tu ampli te consume 200W en "puro audio" tienes que sumarle las pérdidas por la ineficiencia del clase D, aunque sea un 10% de ineficiencia. Pero ten en cuenta que esos 200W nunca se los vas a sacar de forma continua, o sea que esos 200W son en las partes más amplias de la onda musical.

Bajo las condiciones de 4 ohm de carga, 24V de alimentación y 10% de distorsión (en los tres canales, pues se trata de un  2.1), este aparato te estaría consumiendo más de 10 amperes  de donde sacaron que de 2 a 4 amperes!?

Bueno, pero como dije, esos 200W no te los va a exigir de forma continua, sino que en partes donde los bajos resalten. O sea que con una fuente que te pueda proveer 250W o 300W pico estará OK.

Saludos.


----------



## XxPitufoxX (Ago 25, 2015)

Si busco por TPA3116 powe supply aparecen fuentes de 24V a 5A, con colocar en google TPA3116 2.1 al primer link de amazon en la descripcion dice que usa entre 19 a 24V y 3-4A. Sé que si un circuito consume 500W, la fuente tiene que ser de mas de 500W para que vaya sobrado, no se porque en toda pagina que veo dice que consume entre 2-4A.

Igualmente, sé que andara con con este cargador de laptop, como puedo subir de 19.5 a 22 o 24?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2015)

Éste tema ya se trató varias veces , deberías usar el Buscador , tenés que modificar el circuito de realimentación del optoacoplador


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 25, 2015)

Ok. El consumo del ampli no es el punto del tema, sino modificar la fuente de lap, pero no está de más decir que aunque amazon y las demás web dirán que consume 5A o menos en el caso de este ampli, recordemos que las leyes de ohm y watt no mienten, para que así no estemos renegando después 

Ahora, regresando al tema principal, por lo regular el TL431 trae un divisor de voltaje en su pin de ajuste cuando se usa en fuentes, y según lo que he leído, cuando el voltaje de salida de la fuente excede el "calculado", el TL431 enciende el led del optoacoplador y del lado del PWM el duty cycle baja para reducir el voltaje de salida, hará lo mismo cuando el voltaje esté por debajo del "calculado" pero inversamente.







El divisor que está con el TL431 es como R2 y R3 en el circuito mostrado, para modificar el voltaje de salida puedes hacer dos cosas:

1. Reducir la resistencia que va del pin de ajuste del TL a GND (análoga a R3 en el circuito). 

2. Aumentar la resistencia que va del pin de ajuste del TL a VCC (análoga a R2 en el circuito). 

En ambos casos modificas el umbral de activación del led del opto y el circuito PWM de la fuente debe aumentar el voltaje de salida.

O puedes quitar directamente las resistencias que forman el divisor resistivo del TL431 y poner un preset para que no estés ajustando al azar.


----------



## XxPitufoxX (Ago 26, 2015)

Muchas Gracias Domonation, la entrada llega es a la pata de referencia, y segun el pcb del cargador seria la resistencia R13 no? Tambien conecta con el Anodo entonces en este caso seria la R3. 

La otra seria la R19? Viendo que son resistencias de 5K entonces compro uno de 10K y pruebo.


----------



## freud69 (Sep 18, 2015)

Saludos! Hace poco hice exactamente lo que tu quieres en un sitema de cornetas 5.1 de computadora Loghitec que quemo la fuente, le adapte una de Regulador de laptop. En mi caso de 19.9 lo baje  a 16volts que requeria.  En tu caso por las fotos que publicaste y haciendo analogia y comparando con el circuito de Domonation, R2 equivaldria a tu R11 de 39k y R3 equivaldria a tu R13 de 4K99, Asi que o bajas R11 o subes el valor de R13. Te recomendaria lo mas facil seria que R16 que no tiene ningun componente soldado esta en paralelo segun veo por la foto con R11, asi que coloca ahi la resitencia que modifica el voltaje. Por mi experiencia empieza probando con unos 50K y mide que voltaje de salida te da, y puedes ir bajandolo hasta llegar a lo que requieres.  Te aseguro por mi experiencia que entre unos 50K a unos 20K te da lo que necesistas.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola a todos! revivo este post para hacer una pregunta. Logré elevar el voltaje de salida de mi fuente conmutada de 12V a 19V para alimentar una notebook. El problema está en que la tensión de salida no se mantiene en un valor estable, y da saltos entre distintos valores alrededor del deseado. Quiero pensar que el problema viene por sincronización o algo relacionado con la realimentación. Se les ocurre algo? gracias!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

carlitox_unc dijo:


> Hola a todos! revivo este post para hacer una pregunta. Logré elevar el voltaje de salida de mi fuente conmutada de 12V a 19V para alimentar una notebook. El problema está en que la tensión de salida no se mantiene en un valor estable, y da saltos entre distintos valores alrededor del deseado. Quiero pensar que el problema viene por sincronización o algo relacionado con la realimentación. Se les ocurre algo? gracias!!!


Hola caro Don carlitox_unc , seguramente tu fuente estas operando ahora en malla abierta o sea con su max "duty-cycle" y asi NO regula la tensión de salida sob carga cuando operando en ese modo.
Puedes lograr subir un poco la tensión de salida mantendo esa regulada sob carga pero no espere mucho gaño. 
Nesecitas canbiar la relación de espiras del transformador para puder funcionar como quieres. 
Debes saper que la potenzia aun si manten , asi si quieres subir la tensión de salida tienes que abrir manos de la curriente en la misma proporción (P=VxI)  .
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Abr 25, 2017)

hola

quiero hacer justo lo contrario
el cargador de 19v,  quiero bajarlo a 12 V 
pero no tengo idea
no encuentro el diagrama y  el que parece ser el tl431 no tienene las conexiones habituales del tl431 en otras fuentes 

aca van las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Espiá del lado componentes un optoacoplador  ¿?¿?


----------



## analogico (Abr 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Espiá del lado componentes un optoacoplador  ¿?¿?



si  el optoacoplador esta ahi donde dice li shin
y una de sus patas esta concectada a ese circuito de  3 patas, que podria der el tl431 pero no tienen las conexiones tipicas del tl431
asi que no se


Ver el archivo adjunto 155719


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Ok , la tensión de la fuente sube e ilumina mas el led del opto . . . bajá un poco la resistencia o el divisor que alimenta el led ese


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> hola
> 
> quiero hacer justo lo contrario
> el cargador de 19v,  quiero bajarlo a 12 V
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don analogico esa es facil de resolver : en la salida de los 19Voltios hay un dibisor resistivo (dos resistores smd , uno série con lo +B y otro shunt para tierra o masa ) que hace una amuestra desa tensión y informa a lo regulador TL431.
Entonses si bajas lo valor resistivo del resistor "serie" dese dibisor de tensión  la fuente pensa que la tensión aumento (subio su valor) y automacticamente canbia lo ciclo de trabajo del PWM  para bajar la tensión .
Asi tienes que localizar ese resistor serie del dibisor resistivo y soldar provisoriamente en paralelo con el un preset de 100Khomios (ese inicialmente todo abierto o sea maximo valor ) y despues con cariño ayustar ese preset de modo obtener los 12Voltios deseados .
Logrado sacar la tensión deseada , sacas lo preset y con auxilio de um polimetro medes su valor resistivo y canbia por un resistor de igual valor resistivo si possible smd y solde en paralelo con lo resistor original de la tarjeta.
Tente sacar la inscrición o matricula del CI smd a la esquierda de la trajeta (lado salida DC) y por favor informe aca para nosotros (hay una gran chance de ese CI sener en realidad lo bendito TL431).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Abr 25, 2017)

hola 


el integrado de 8 patas dice 102ai por lo que creo que es este
http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resou...df/jcr:content/translations/en.CD00001691.pdf

y el de 3 patas dice A1T 74 

el unico que encontre fue una pagina china

segun la pagina china es un diodo schoty doble

"Seda A1T BAW56 SOT23 diodo Schottky transistor 10 de partida"
buscando el datashet llego a esto
http://assets.nexperia.com/documents/data-sheet/BAV756S_BAW56_SER.pdf

asi que lo dido como diodo y si obtengo lecturas acordes con el datashet del  diodo doble  y cercanas a los 700mv que dice en el datasheet

asi que creo que es el integrado de 8 patas el que controla el voltaje 
solo que no se como modificarlo

editado 
agrego 2 pdf 
con fuentes similares el mismo integrado y el diodo doble


----------



## analogico (Abr 26, 2017)

bueno todavia no la descubro 
ya ven es distino a la tl431 

pero e seguido investigando y encontre en ingles

el integrado grande controla tanto la corriente como  el voltaje
aca lo explican pero por la antiguedad de la pagina  ya no tiene fotos

aca le hacen una modificacion al voltaje, me parece que el divisor de voltaje va en la pata 3

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=143526 

como todo  esta en ingles,y no son el mismo cargador  tengo que estudiar  mas el asunto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2017)

Hola caro analogico lo raciocinio es lo mismo , hay un resistor entre la salida + DC (19V) y ese CI de 8 patas , solde un preset de 100Kohmios en paralelo con el como ya te esplique en mi post anterior y seguramente logras lo efecto deseado o sea bajar la tensión de salida a 12Voltios sin perder la regulación nin curriente.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Abr 26, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro analogico lo raciocinio es lo mismo , hay un resistor entre la salida + DC (19V) y ese CI de 8 patas , solde un preset de 100Kohmios en paralelo con el como ya te esplique en mi post anterior y seguramente logras lo efecto deseado o sea bajar la tensión de salida a 12Voltios sin perder la regulación nin curriente.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



si ya encontre ese resistor hacia el positivo
las pistas son poco claras por lo que solo encuentro probando con el tester

ahora no encuentro el otro  resistor entre esa pata y el negativo
para estar seguro que es el divisor resistivo


se me olvido poner el otro link
https://hackaday.io/project/3469-modifying-a-notebook-power-supply


----------



## analogico (Abr 27, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro analogico lo raciocinio es lo mismo , hay un resistor entre la salida + DC (19V) y ese CI de 8 patas , solde un preset de 100Kohmios en paralelo con el como ya te esplique en mi post anterior y seguramente logras lo efecto deseado o sea bajar la tensión de salida a 12Voltios sin perder la regulación nin curriente.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



no entiendo segun mis calculos el poner en paralelo baja la rsitencia y el voltaje de salida
sube


asi qu cambie la R por un pote de 100k y a los 100K salen 12 V
sin embargo no logre subir el voltaje a mas de 19V solo para probar

por aun necesito hacer mas pruebas antes de conectar el cargador a al aparato


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> no entiendo segun mis calculos el poner en paralelo baja la rsitencia y el voltaje de salida
> sube
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno no tengo minima idea donde  nin como estas conectado ese resistor , se que cuando lo resistor del sense de tensión  es un série si bajamos su valor informamos a lo conparador que la tensión de salida subio e la malla de control automacticamente baja lo ciclo de trabajo PWM de modo bajar la tensión de salida DC.
Cuando lo resistor es un shunt para la tierra y bajamos su valor resistivo ,tanbien bajamos la tensión informada a lo conparador  , asi la malla de control automacticamente sube lo ciclo de trabajo PWM aumentando la tensión de salida DC.
Haora si quieres entonses aumentar aun mas la tensión de salida tente canbiar ese preset por otro de unos 500Kohmios , haora si no logras un ayuste lineal muy probablemente estas canbiando un resistor equivocado y no lo resistor del sense de tensión.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Abr 27, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno no tengo minima idea donde  nin como estas conectado ese resistor  .



aca saque un diagrama

la resistencia  es la de 46 k


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola, para estar seguro de realizar dicha modificación. Lo que debes hacer es, comenzar desde el optoacoplador hacia atrás al origen de ctrol. 
Vale decir, dicho optoacoplador, debe ser controlado por un transistor, o regulador, atrás de dicho regulador debe de encontrarse el punto de muestra de tensión de salida para regular. Gralmente. verás resistencias de precisión. Un divisor resistivo, en el cual puedes reducir el valor de la resistencia conectada a la rama positiva o bien aumentar la otra conectada hacia GND.


----------



## analogico (Abr 27, 2017)

aca le agrege el opto



fatan mas componetes en las otras patas


se difculta mucho sacar el diarama por que todo es diminuto
de heho los valores de las R son medidos en placa  


creo que la mitad de arriba es para la corriente y la mitad de abajo para el voltaje


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> aca le agrege el opto
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 155816
> 
> ...


Bueno una sugerencia serias tentar canbiar de valor lo resistor de 5K (shunt) o lo de 56K (série)  .
Eso puede sener hecho con un preset de 100Kohmios en paralelo a el.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola

Tengo una fuente de una impresora HP que da 18v y que necesitaria subir el voltaje unos 2 o 3 voltios mas para alimentar unos LED. 

He estado intentando comprender como funciona el circuito de feedback con el optoacoplador pero no hay manera, no se parece a ninguno que haya visto por internet.

Adjunto fotos de la fuente y del esquema del secundario, a ver si alguien tiene una idea de que tocar. +VCC y -VCC son respecto al condensador principal del secundario y la parte tachada como si no existiese, me confundi al dibujar.

El transistor es un transistor, no un 431

Un saludo


----------



## joshdvd (Jun 2, 2017)

fijate si Q31 es un TL431


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 2, 2017)

joshdvd dijo:
			
		

> fijate si Q31 es un TL431



No lo es, ya lo habia puesto en el post principal. Es un c2458, NPN normal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro don teknosrp te recomendo canbiar al azar lo valor del resistor de base "R33" y monitorar la tensión se salida si canbia ao valor deseado.
Puedes a principio poner un trimpot con su valor previamente ayustado con lo mismo valor de "R33" y despues ayustar al azaz y con auxilio de un voltimetro conectado a la salida llegar en la tensión deseada.
Despues debes sacar con mucho cuidado ese trimpot , medir su valor resistivo y finalmente canbiar por un resistor fijo de valor equivalente.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 3, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro don teknosrp te recomendo canbiar al azar lo valor del resistor de base "R33" y monitorar la tensión se salida si canbia ao valor deseado.
> Puedes a principio poner un trimpot con su valor previamente ayustado con lo mismo valor de "R33" y despues ayustar al azaz y con auxilio de un voltimetro conectado a la salida llegar en la tensión deseada.
> Despues debes sacar con mucho cuidado ese trimpot , medir su valor resistivo y finalmente canbiar por un resistor fijo de valor equivalente.
> !Suerte!.
> ...



He puesto en serie dos resistencias de 10K junto con la de 47K (sumando 67K) y el valor de salida no ha variado nada, sigue en 18v

He sacado el zener chiquitito que se ve por el borde y pone 3(en horizontal) 16(en vertical) y B(en horizontal)


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 3, 2017)

trimpot o potenciometro de 10k 50k lo que tengas 
cursor en pin 8
y extremos: uno a gnd (pin 5) y el otro a +v (pin 7)

ten precaución al variar el trimpot o potenciometro con la fuente conectada !

Saludos


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 4, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> trimpot o potenciometro de 10k 50k lo que tengas
> cursor en pin 8
> y extremos: uno a gnd (pin 5) y el otro a +v (pin 7)
> 
> ...



Te refieres al integrado principal de la fuente, el Fa13842, verdad?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2017)

Parece que ese circuito de retroalimentación no estas funcionado como debe 
Una sugerencia serias corto circuitar momentaneamente lo diodo zener o sea simular la maxima curriente por lo LED del optoacoplador y medir la tensión de salida DC. 
Otro teste serias quitar lo transistor y nuevamente medir la tensión de salida , urtimo teste serias quitar tanbien lo diodo zener simulando cero curriente por lo diodo LED del optoacoplador y medir la tensión de salida.
Asi pudemos verificar si ese circuito de sense de tensión anda correctamente.
Otra dica serias poner una carga (dos bombillos incandescente de 12 V y poca intensidad en serie) en la salida DC de la fuente de modo esa no funcionar en vacio lo que poderia falsear su correto funcionamento.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 4, 2017)

Correcto.. lo vi como un uc3842 (el más conocido para esas fuentes)
pero ese patillaje coincide con el!
podes hacer el testeo que te ofrece Daniel López o directamente poner uno nuevo...


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 4, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Parece que ese circuito de retroalimentación no estas funcionado como debe
> Una sugerencia serias corto circuitar momentaneamente lo diodo zener o sea simular la maxima curriente por lo LED del optoacoplador y medir la tensión de salida DC.
> Otro teste serias quitar lo transistor y nuevamente medir la tensión de salida , urtimo teste serias quitar tanbien lo diodo zener simulando cero curriente por lo diodo LED del optoacoplador y medir la tensión de salida.
> Asi pudemos verificar si ese circuito de sense de tensión anda correctamente.
> ...



Traigo buenas noticias

He probado a poner en serie con el zener original otro de 3 voltios, y el voltaje de la fuente ha subido de 18 a unos 20 voltios, mas o menos lo que necesitaba. En vacio hace como un zumbido muy leve y en cambio con carga no lo hace y el voltaje se mantiene estable, no baja. 

Ahora la duda es si le pongo un diodo normal en serie para ver si sube el voltaje 0,7v mas. Ahora los leds lucen mucho mejor que antes, pero tambien calientan bastante, y no quiero cargarmelos. Son 2 de 10w en serie y en teoria admiten alimentacion entre 9 y 11v cada uno, por lo que hay margen. ¿Teneis experiencia con leds chinos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 4, 2017)

teknosrp dijo:


> Traigo buenas noticias
> 
> He probado a poner en serie con el zener original otro de 3 voltios, y el voltaje de la fuente ha subido de 18 a unos 20 voltios, mas o menos lo que necesitaba. En vacio hace como un zumbido muy leve y en cambio con carga no lo hace y el voltaje se mantiene estable, no baja.
> 
> Ahora la duda es si le pongo un diodo normal en serie para ver si sube el voltaje 0,7v mas. Ahora los leds lucen mucho mejor que antes, pero tambien calientan bastante, y no quiero cargarmelos. Son 2 de 10w en serie y en teoria admiten alimentacion entre 9 y 11v cada uno, por lo que hay margen. ¿Teneis experiencia con leds chinos?



Bueno hay que esperimentar uno o dos diodos en série , pero debes no olvidar que  la polaridad del diodo comun  es inbertida en relación a lo diodo zener cuando conectados en série 
Cuanto a LEDs de media y alta potenzia si si calientan y nesesitan de un dicipador de calor para que el no si estropie prematuramente por recalientamento ecesivo.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 8, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno hay que esperimentar uno o dos diodos en série , pero debes no olvidar que  la polaridad del diodo comun  es inbertida en relación a lo diodo zener cuando conectados en série
> Cuanto a LEDs de media y alta potenzia si si calientan y nesesitan de un dicipador de calor para que el no si estropie prematuramente por recalientamento ecesivo.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



A los leds les he puesto disipador y calientan como el demonio, nunca he usado leds de alta potencia para poder comparar, pero a dedímetro me parece demasiado caliente. Investigando sobre los leds he visto que la mayoría de drivers regulan por amperaje en luigar de voltaje para evitar quemarlos, ya que estos bajan su resistencia al calentarse.

¿Habría alguna forma de modificar el regulador del feedback de la fuente para que regule por amperaje en lugar de por voltaje? He estado buscando y lo único que encuentro son circuitos para regular externos, tipo LM317 y similares, y no tiene mucho sentido usar los leds para luego estar disipando la mitad de la potencia en un regulador.

He pensado en algo tipo resistencia shunt, que un transistor monitorice la caída de tension y en caso de que sea muy baja suba el voltaje de la fuente, y cuando sea alta lo baje. ¿Se os ocurre alguna idea mejor o algun esquema hecho de donde coger ideas?

Saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 8, 2017)

Si la fuente es con uc3842 muy posible si...


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 8, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> Si la fuente es con uc3842 muy posible si...



Es el Fa13842, que en un mensaje anterior me di*j*iste que tenía el mismo patillaje y me imagino que el funcionamiento será similar. ¿Por dónde se podría empezar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2017)

Bueno es perfectamente possible armar un regulador de curriente basado en un transistor PNP , diodo zener y resistores y poner el entre la fuente de tensión y los LEDs , veer en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-corriente-constante-leds-14703/
Hay tanbien que saper cual es la curriente ideal de operación dese LED , eso puede sener sacado de la hoja de datos técnicos del LED.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 8, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno es perfectamente possible armar un regulador de curriente basado en un transistor PNP , diodo zener y resistores y poner el entre la fuente de tensión y los LEDs , veer en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-corriente-constante-leds-14703/
> Hay tanbien que saper cual es la curriente ideal de operación dese LED , eso puede sener sacado de la hoja de datos técnicos del LED.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



La idea es regular la corriente usando el feedback de la fuente para evitar desperdiciar energía en forma de calor y de paso aprender un poco mas de como funcionan las conmutadas. Ya miré el hilo que posteas y trata de armar un regulador externo, tipo LM317 y similares.

La corriente de los leds sí la tengo, es entre 800 y 900mA


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 11, 2017)

Traigo novedades

Buscando por internet encontre el circuito que adjunto basado en un amplificador operacional. Lo he montado y probado (alimentando el secundario directamente y poniendo una carga) y no funciona como debería. En la entrada no inversora del OP tengo del orden de 0.150v, como toca, pero a la salida en vez de marcar sobre unos 2,5v, marca más de 10v.

Probé a desconectar la patilla ref del 431 de la salida del OP y el voltaje ese se mantiene. ¿Qué está pasando ahí?


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 13, 2017)

teknosrp dijo:


> Traigo novedades
> 
> Buscando por internet encontre el circuito que adjunto basado en un amplificador operacional. Lo he montado y probado (alimentando el secundario directamente y poniendo una carga) y no funciona como debería. En la entrada no inversora del OP tengo del orden de 0.150v, como toca, pero a la salida en vez de marcar sobre unos 2,5v, marca más de 10v.
> 
> Probé a desconectar la patilla ref del 431 de la salida del OP y el voltaje ese se mantiene. ¿Qué está pasando ahí?



Ya he solucionado el problema cambiando el OP por un LM358, y la fuente ya regula por amperaje. Lo que ahora la fuente suelta un zumbido bastante alto y molesto. ¿Qué puede ser?

Adjunto el esquema del circuito que he montado


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 13, 2017)

teknosrp dijo:


> Ya he solucionado el problema cambiando el OP por un LM358, y la fuente ya regula por amperaje. Lo que ahora la fuente suelta un zumbido bastante alto y molesto. ¿Qué puede ser?
> 
> Adjunto el esquema del circuito que he montado



Mirando el diagrama de ejemplo del datasheet de la fuente he hecho unas peque;as modificaciones, marcadas en rojo en la foto adjunta. He puesto la resistencia de 560ohm y el condensador de 0.1uf, y he cambiado la de 1K en serie con el optoacoplador por otra de 1.33K.

El zumbido se ha reducido un poco, pero sigue siendo bastante elevado. ¿Alguna idea de por donde tirar?

Un saludo


*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 13, 2017)

un cap de 1uf del lado del opto que queda hacia el uc3843 tengo en cuenta la polaridad o bien  una lenteja tipo 103 104  (lo que tengas) para amortiguar las oscilaciones 
también podrías poner alguna del lado del LED del opto...

Saludos


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 14, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> un cap de 1uf del lado del opto que queda hacia el uc3843 tengo en cuenta la polaridad o bien  una lenteja tipo 103 104  (lo que tengas) para amortiguar las oscilaciones
> también podrías poner alguna del lado del LED del opto...
> 
> Saludos



He probado a poner una lenteja 104 por el lado del UC3843 y el ruido parece que se reducía un poco, así que cambié la lenteja al lado del secundario y puse un electrolítico de 1uf en el lado del primario. El ruido se fue, pero resulta que la fuente estaba regulando en 700mA, demasiado poco. Cambio la resistencia del OP de 12K a 10K y sube a 780mA y sin ruido. Vamos bien. Entonces la cambio a 8K para subir un poco y volvió el dichoso zumbido. He probado estas cosas sin resultado:

1- Poner la resistencia de 8K y el electrolítico de 1uf en el primario
2- Poner la resistencia de 8K y un electrolítico de 2.2uf en el primario
3- Poner la resistencia de 10K y poner una más de 330R en serie con el optoacoplador

En la fuente del lado del primario hay un hueco vacío de fábrica para poner un condensador entre la pata 1 y 8 del UC, no se si esto tiene que ver en algo.

Un saludo


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola

Pensando se me ha ocurrido poner una resistencia de 1.4ohm en serie con la de 0.22 ohm que se usa para medir la corriente intentando que suba el voltaje y la corriente de salida. Y han subido, pero otra vez ha vuelto el zumbido.

Esto lo he hecho manteniendo el condensador de 1uf y la lenteja en primario y secundario del optoacoplador respectivamente. Antes de hacer la modificación para regular por corriente, la fuente andaba estable y silenciosa a 20v@1a, así que problema de sobrecarga no puede ser. ¿Alguna idea para acabar con el dichoso zumbido?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola a todos , ese zunbido (baja frequenzia por sener audible)  seguramente es una oscilación parasitica en la malla de control debido ao canbio modo de operación (de fuente de tensión para fuente de curriente).
Yo volveria la fuente ao normal y agregaria un circuito de fuente de curriente basado en un transistor PNP en su salida DC .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ese zunbido (baja frequenzia por sener audible)  seguramente es una oscilación parasitica en la malla de control debido ao canbio modo de operación (de fuente de tensión para fuente de curriente).
> Yo volveria la fuente ao normal y agregaria un circuito de fuente de curriente basado en un transistor PNP en su salida DC .
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pues al final como tenía prisa y esto se estaba alargando demasiado, he vuelto la fuente como de fábrica siguiendo las fotos que hice y con el ajuste de voltaje que funcionó bien. He montado los leds y ya veremos cuanto aguantan, aunque he visto bombillas comerciales bastante más calientes y que marchan sin problemas. Ya actualizaré si fallara.

Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis participado y, aunque no haya conseguido lo que quería, con las pruebas he aprendido muchas cosas que seguro que me serán útiles cuando tenga que enfrentarme a arreglar conmutadas 

Un saludo


----------



## Herminio.12345 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola muchacho quiero aumentar 12v a 14v   de un alimentador  como puedo aumentar  o lo subo a con un doblador de voltaje a 24v y luego  lo bajo a 14v puedo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Vas a tener que desarmarla para poder modificarla, y andá leyendo el hilo al cual te moví.


----------



## Otronix (Jul 18, 2018)

Hola que tal! Miembros de foros de Electronica.
Si alguien me puede ayudar se los voy a agradecer mucho. Quiero aumentar le tensión de salida de ésta fuente conmutada Sony pero no he hallado el diagrama y pues creo que se me complica, les dejo unas imágenes de lo que he realizado pero aun no concreto.
Ésta fuente trae en la etapa de salida ( fria o retroalimentacion )  un amplificador comparador operacional (das001) el cual ya encontré el divisor de referencia y le puse un pote y ya empezó a variar la tension, pero cuando la empiezo a aumentar la tension se protege y se apaga, no se si también tenga que modificar el Tl431 que a lo que miro es el que protege de sobretensión, no se si tanto el operacional (das001) como el Tl431 en sus referencias tenga que haber una tensión de 2.5V igual , ya encontré el divisor del Tl431

¿ Que me recomiendan mas modificar antes de aumentar la tensión? Pues éste adaptador trae 19.5V y lo deseo aumentar a 24 o 30V si se pueda , miré el DATA del (das001) y dice que soporta 32V , ya cambié 3 condensadores de salida de 25V a 50V, lo próximo que pienso hacer es cambiar la resistencia de alimentación del (das001) y las resistencias de alimentación de los 2 optoacopladores que trae, pues no se a que tensión e intensidad funcione el led infrarrojo de los optoacopladores, igual no se cual sea la función de cada 1 de los optoacopladores, ¿Alguna recomendación que me puedan dar antes de aumentar la tensión?

Igual miro que trae 2 integrados en la etapa caliente, me imagino que alguno controla la oscilación y el otro desconozco, o tal vez trabajen en conjunto, ¿Tendré que modificar algo en la etapa caliente? ¿Los integrados soportaran mas frecuencia de oscilación? Les agradezco cualquier detalle minimo que se me pueda pasar! Agradezco sus comentarios y recomendaciones!


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 18, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches.

Lo primero que noto en esa placa es el alto grado e corrosión en algunas secciones. Limpia bien esa placa y aplícale estaño nuevo.

Para saber si puedes aumentar el voltaje, revisa cuanto entrega el secundario del transformador, recuerda que las SMPS funcionan promediando el tiempo que dura encendido cada pulso de los transistores, y estos dejan pasar el voltaje que sale del secundario.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Ene 25, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Necesito una ayuda.
Tengo 20V en una fuente y deseo 4V más.
¿Como hago? o mejor dicho, ¿como funciona este comparador dual?

Creo que hay que modificar R8...

Edito: Ya encontré la solución. Hay que reducir R8. Y la fórmula es la misma empleada con el "431"


----------



## arti2525 (May 17, 2021)

Hola gente, me pueden dar una mano, quiero hacer regulable éste fuente de notebook (19,5 V 6.15 A) y además subirle el voltaje.
Ya cambié los capacitores pero no logro encontrar las resistencias para quitar y poner el potenciómetro.
Antes lo he echo pero ésta se ve es mas nueva y mas complicada, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 17, 2021)

Hola, busca el detector de voltaje a la salida, seguramente maneja algún optoacoplador.
Ahora bien? A que tensión deseas subir?
Recuerda que al aumentar la tensión, te aproximas a la saturación del núcleo del transformador, ya que está calculado para una potencia dada.


----------



## arti2525 (May 17, 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta solo la quiero llevar a 24v , para poder usarla en una all in one Dell de ese voltaje y pide bastante 6A porque trae vga


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2021)

arti2525 dijo:


> este fuente de notebook (19,5v 6.15aA





arti2525 dijo:


> la quiero llevar a 24v , para poder usarla en una all in one Dell de ese voltaje y pide bastante *6A*



19,5 V x 6,15 A = 120 Watts

120 Watts / 24 V = *5 A*


----------



## arti2525 (May 18, 2021)

Gracias por su respuesta encontré esta fuente que creo que se puede llevar a 24v (19.5v 11.8A)
que les parece y si me dan una mano donde meter el pote 100k


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2021)

Buscá el optoacoplador y el TL431 y señalalos claramente en una buena foto !


----------



## arti2525 (May 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias , te paso fotos el optoacoplador, veo 2 (NEC 2561b) y busco el TL431 pero no lo veo , te paso de los dos lados el opto.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscá el optoacoplador y el TL431 y señalalos claramente en una buena foto !


El TL4331 lo busqué por todos lados, encontré 9c1s, creo que cumple esa función


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2021)

No creo !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 18, 2021)

arti2525 dijo:


> el TL4331 Lo busque por todos lados encontré 9c1s creo que cumple esa funcion


Pues analiza a la forma inversa.
Busca el optoacoplador, y de ahí chequea hacia atrás que elemento lo controla.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2021)

Hola a todos , casi en 99 % de las fuentes dese tipo enpleya un TL431 conectado a un Optoayslador como retroalimentación de control de tensión de salida.
Habrias de encontrarlo y recordese que el TL431 puede tener varios tipos de  encapsulados distintos del tradicional "TO92".
!Suerte!
!Saludos!


----------



## arti2525 (May 19, 2021)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda , estoy buscando y creo que esta tapado con esa goma blanca que le ponen estoy quitándola muy despacio porque esta re pegada , consulta el TL431 , siempre se encuentra en la parte de salida no ? O sea en la llamada zona fría


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 19, 2021)

Cómo te dijeron.
Es diferente encapsulado.
Yo lo he visto en encapsulado SOT y no dice tl431.
Trae código de SMD.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2021)

Ojo que por lo que veo tiene 2 optoacopladores y 2 transformadores. Eso me hace pensar en que incorpora una fuente auxiliar.
Ten cuidado de no confundir en modificar la auxiliar, solo la principal


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2021)

Ojo con los dos optoacopladores , puede tener dos fuentes , una de standby , y si tiene conector de 3 patas posiblemente use el segundo optoacoplador para encender a la fuente principal.


----------



## analogico (May 19, 2021)

alcanzas a ver los códigos de los integrados, 
esas fuentes  son algo mas complicadas, usan esos integrados en lugar de los tl431 comunes


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo con los dos optoacopladores , puede tener dos fuentes , una de standby , y si tiene conector de 3 patas posiblemente use el segundo optoacoplador para encender a la fuente principal.


Copion...   

Lo que dice @analogico , busca las referencia de los integrados, podria ser mas complejo que un par de componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Copion...
> 
> Lo que dice @analogico , busca las referencia de los integrados, podria ser mas complejo que un par de componentes


 
Si y no , lo que quise decir es que hay fuentes que usan un opto para regularla y otro para encenderla y apagarla.

La fuente de standby puede no tener opto (solo zener) , si tuviera opto entonces te encontrarías con 3 !


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2022)

Pretendo modificar levemente el cargador de un ASUS de 19V 1,75A
Revisando el circuito parece que el circuito que lleva la referencia a la realimentación es el de la foto, con referencia 0AR5A o algo así.
He buscado y no aparece por ningún sitio.
¿Alguien lo conoce?

El circuito estaba embadurnado en silicona y limpiarlo bien para sacar el esquema lo veo complicado sin acabar levantando una resistencia o algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2022)

Y cambiar directamente una de las resistencias del divisor que alimenta al optoacoplador ?

Eso hasta parece casi un fusible


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2022)

Seguramente  baste  on cambiar alguna resistencia.
La última que modifiqué llevaba un "zener programable" de tres pines y esta me parecía similar, cambié el circuito que lo controlaba.
No se vé bien pero el cacharro ese tiene tres patas, no creo que sea un fusible eso y porque está en el "lazo" de realimentación hacia el optoacoplador.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2022)

He conseguido sacar el esquema del "secundario":

Salvo error u omisión tiene toda la pinta de ser un zener ajustable según la distribución de la izquierda. Modificando RR133 se debería de poder ajustar la salida, creo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2022)

Si , parece un TL431 . . .  antes no había logrado ver la tercer pata . . .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2022)

Actualizad el esquema por este que es el correcto.
Si que es equivalente al TL432 porque tiene el mismo pinout y la tensión de salida concuerda exactamente con las resistencias; 19,6V

De momento no la he modificado, quería sacar 20V y por 0,4V la voy a dejar así de momento pero ya tengo claro que potenciómetro toca. Lo quiero para ajustar la luminosidad de una tira de leds de 24V, que con 20 va bien y así está mas desahogada.


----------

